# [Fehlermeldung] Bash-Script - Gentoo



## Markus Kolletzky (11. September 2004)

Hallo,

Auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden, weil es schon 1000 solche Anfragen gab,
werde ich trotzdem mal "mein" Problem schildern. Ich konnte deswegen nicht 
suchen bzw. mehr oder weniger finden, weil ich von Linux keine Ahnung habe
und diese Anfrage nur für einen Freund mache.
Also wer mir helfen möchte, hilft ihm  Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, ich paste einfach
mal den Text, den er mir geschickt hat. Schönen Dank schon mal für die
Antworten

Ich habe bei mir auf dem Gentoo Server einen Java Chat am laufen. 
Nun ist das Problem , das der mal so alle zwei drei Tage abschmiert. 

Um den Start ein wenig zu vereinfachen, wollte ich ein Script schreiben, 
welches das automatisiert, also den kill und und den Startprozess. 
Durchgeführt wird das nicht als Root sondern als normal user.... 
Die durchzuführenden Befehle gehen als user von der Shell auch als 
Einzelbefehle, aber als Script nicht - ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung: 

1]+ Done(143) nohup java -server Main_Serv (wd: ~/chat) 
(wd now: ~) 

Wenn ich die Fehlermeldung richtig deute, hat er Probleme mit irgendeiner Pfadangabe, oder? 

Ich finde aber diesen Fehler einfach nicht, da ich ja absolute Pfade angegeben habe. 

Ich füge hier mal das ganze Script mit an. 
Wäre klasse wenn jemand mir helfen könnte.


```
#! /bin/bash 

echo "==========================================" 
echo "=              Chatreboot                =" 
echo "==========================================" 
echo " " 
echo "Wollen Sie wirklich den Chat neustarten? " 
read A 
    if [ $A = J -o $A = j ] 
   then 
       clear 
       echo "" 
       echo "=========================================="    
       echo "Chat wird beeendet - Please wait 3 seconds" 
# Festlegung von den Variablen 
   VAR=$(ps ax | grep java | grep -v "ps ax") 
   IFS=" " 
   set $VAR 
       echo "die zubeendene PID ist: " $1 
kill $1 
       echo " " 
       echo "=========================================" 
       sleep 3 
    cd /var/www/localhost/chat && nohup /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/java -server Main_Server & 
       echo "=       Chat wurde neu gestartet        =" 
       echo "=========================================" 
       exit 
else 
    clear 
    exit 
    fi 
# EOF
```

Der Chat wird immer ordnungsgemäss beendet, aber er wird nicht neu gestartet.

Besten Dank schon mal
Markus


----------

